# New to raw, dealing with the runs



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm new to the boards here and after a lot of research decided to feed my 1-1/2 yr old gsd mix a raw diet. 

The first two days I started with chicken legs and her bowel movements were fine. On the third I added chicken necks and a raw egg. This is the day the runs started and she had her 1st ever indoor accident. Today is day 4. I gave her a leg/thigh quarter this morning (no necks, no egg) with a couple of tablespoons of canned pumpkin and her last bm was still diarrhea. 

Anyone have some constructive feedback on what to do next? Could it just be that it's such a change to her system and she just needs time to adjust? Her stools have been soft ever since I rescued her last month. Maybe she's had too many changes too soon. 


I'm feeding her 1.75 lbs/day. She's 65 lbs and my goal weight for her is closer to 70.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Valerae said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the boards here and after a lot of research decided to feed my 1-1/2 yr old gsd mix a raw diet.
> 
> ...


I suggest get a complete raw diet like Bravo Balance or reconsider this decision.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I would also suggest getting a complete raw diet that is premade. 
Oma's Pride Home 

Pick up some of their green tripe and feed only that until the stools firm back up, then slowly add in one of the mixes. Start with an easy protein, like chicken.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm also with the first two suggestions. Go for prepared raw. It is expensive, but our dog has not had one problem on them. In our area we are offered Nature's Variety and Primal.


----------



## Kossick (Apr 23, 2011)

We use raw and Fromm dry food. Our GSD pup (4 months) does well with this mixture. Good luck!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> I would also suggest getting a complete raw diet that is premade.
> Oma's Pride Home
> 
> Pick up some of their green tripe and feed only that until the stools firm back up, then slowly add in one of the mixes. Start with an easy protein, like chicken.


Unless Oma's has something new, the only complete raw diet available through an Omas retailer is Performance Dog which not an Omas Product, Tefco makes it.

The other Omas products are grinds no vitamins or minerals added.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Try contacting K9Kravings....it is a complete RAW diet food.
It is a balanced food and we use it when weaning puppies.
EASILY digested, and no loose stools......
You can google the company K9Kravings, and find a distributor near you.
*I highly recommend this food for individuals who are considering a RAW diet.*


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A ground product may help your dog get used to digesting the bone which is probably causing the diarrhea. Digestive enzymes may also help until her body is able to digest things on its own. Some dogs seem to have a harder time adjusting to eating real food and digesting the bone than others. 

There is no reason why she must eat a pre-made products once she is over the hump.


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. My goal is to keep her on regular meat products rather than something processed and sold. I've upped her MM ratio and added an enzyme supplement which seemed to do the trick. I talked to her vet who is very supportive of the raw diet and he also suggested adding an insoluble fiber to bulk up her stools.


----------

